# easy wooden toy towboats for kids



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

made these for the kids in very little time.all you need is pine wood, a miter saw, sand paper, spray paint, masking tape and a little patients. even adults like playing with them. assorted barges not in photos.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks like a really neat job. I suppose Mike, Maddie and Lydia are the childrens names?


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I like 'em Dag. very nice looking models.


----------



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks stein and Mr. Jerome for your kind comments. these were quickly put together for kids, nephews and nieces to play on a table top but they seem to be a big hit with adults also. I'll try to do a couple with more detail for shelf display. will keep you all posted.

Regards


----------

